# Fitzpatrick Castle in Dublin



## silentg (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Tuggers, We bought a timeshare in Dublin from another Tugger!
Fitzpatrick Castle holiday homes, got a Early June week. Looking forward to visiting, not going to use this one for trades!  I love time sharing!
TerryC


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations--you'll love being there.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 20, 2013)

*Fitzpatrick*

I have stayed there and it is a nice place- but there are only 5 or 6 units there that are TS.  The majority of the place is part of the hotel.  There are other owners on this forum who are owners, so if they respond they can answer more of your questions if you have any.  The nice thing is that it is only a few miles to mass transit into Dublin.  There is much more to see in Ireland than the Dublin area.  You might still decide to trade after a few visits because the driving distances to other parts of Ireland would require over night stays.  There are TS on the West Coast as well.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 21, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

We own Unit 2A Week 19. We've stayed at FC 2x out of our 3 visits to Ireland.  Please feel free to private message me with any specific questions you may have!

We usually trade our week but may return in 2015. The issue for us is that, even though Ireland is a small country, there is still much we've yet to enjoy, and those areas are not easily visited as day trips from FC.  

That being said, many wonderful areas, aside from Dublin itself, are great day trips from FC.  Howth, Newgrange, Powerscourt and the Wicklow Mountains are either DARTable, driveable, tourable or busable.


----------



## funnywoman (Aug 21, 2016)

*Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes*

How much sleeping area privacy is there in the 2 bedroom units? We are 4 women and 1 man (not married to any of the women). Does someone have to sleep in the living room area?


----------



## silentg (Aug 21, 2016)

I sent you a pm


----------



## CORK2 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Hello from Dublin*



silentg said:


> I sent you a pm



Its a great location so enjoy . Feel free to pm me for any additional information . Most places are accessible within 2/3 hours. i.e. Galway 2.5 hours . Motorway all the way . But we are not a country for rushing around !
Enjoy
Garry


----------



## funnywoman (Aug 23, 2016)

CORK2 said:


> Its a great location so enjoy . Feel free to pm me for any additional information . Most places are accessible within 2/3 hours. i.e. Galway 2.5 hours . Motorway all the way . But we are not a country for rushing around !
> Enjoy
> Garry



We are extending our trip to go to Ring of Kerry and New Ross. Is it motorway
to those places, too? Thanks!


----------



## Quinte (Sep 4, 2016)

We are thinking of renting at FC next summer, as TS availability is limited and we need to travel during the school break.  Anything we should know?  Group is four adults (two in their 80's) and two kids.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 5, 2016)

funnywoman said:


> How much sleeping area privacy is there in the 2 bedroom units? We are 4 women and 1 man (not married to any of the women). Does someone have to sleep in the living room area?



The two bedrooms sleep 6. Master bedroom with private bath has a queen size bed. Second bedroom has two twin beds.  There is a hall bath with shower. Living/dinning/kitchen has a sleeper sofa for one/two. There is a door into the living area that can be closed if it is used as a sleeping area and the second bedroom and the living room would both be able to access the hall bath.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 1, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> *Congratulations!*
> 
> We own Unit 2A Week 19. We've stayed at FC 2x out of our 3 visits to Ireland.  Please feel free to private message me with any specific questions you may have!
> 
> ...





GrayFal said:


> The two bedrooms sleep 6. Master bedroom with private bath has a queen size bed. Second bedroom has two twin beds.  There is a hall bath with shower. Living/dinning/kitchen has a sleeper sofa for one/two. There is a door into the living area that can be closed if it is used as a sleeping area and the second bedroom and the living room would both be able to access the hall bath.



I just got a RCI OGS match for May 2018!  I didn't expect anything to match if at all, until August or so.
It's for a 2 bdrm and I'm glad to see at least some the 2 bdroom units have 2 bathrooms. Does anyone know if all of the 2 bdrm units have 2 bathrooms?

What is the weather usually like in mid-May?  a bit brisk and occasionally rainy??
I have until Friday to confirm the match, but I'm leaning towards taking it.
I think DH will like to see Dublin and explore surrounding Irish countryside.
(This week is over DH's birthday too!  )
That and a week in London (hotel points), and we're set!!

TIA


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> I just got a RCI OGS match for May 2018!  I didn't expect anything to match if at all, until August or so.
> It's for a 2 bdrm and I'm glad to see at least some the 2 bdroom units have 2 bathrooms. Does anyone know if all of the 2 bdrm units have 2 bathrooms?
> 
> What is the weather usually like in mid-May?  a bit brisk and occasionally rainy??
> ...


Yes, all 2BRs have two baths.  There is a total of 9 TS units in a row of flats. Some face the front with a distant sea view depending in the floor (1,2,3) and the others face a beautiful garden in the back. You cross the parking lot to get to the Fitzpatrick Castle Hotel. 
Love the walk to Dalkey and it's great pubs and restaurant - visit the little castle & heritage Centre and take the tour. there. 
And also loved the short walk to Killiney Park and the Tower Tea Room Killiney Hill.

As all have said, it is a great place to use as a base to see the Dublin area. If you are a first time visitor there is plenty to do in the Dublin area. My favorite places outside the city are Newgrange/Howth and the Wicklow Mountain tour. Also beautiful up where CORK2 lives .


----------



## Conan (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd overlooked this thread until now - - thanks for bringing it to life!

Great timing, since I'm putting together a plan for a visit this Fall.

Here are some points of interest I've mapped out.  I would welcome any feedback - - don't miss; miss-able; suggested additions?

Starting Point
Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes

To the South
  17km 20 min via M11               Powerscourt House & Gardens
  40km 45 min M11/N11/R755    Glendalough and Wicklow National Park
106km 1 hour 15 min via M11      Enniscorthy Town and Castle
120km 1 hour 30 min via M11      Wexford Town

To the Southwest
100km 1 hour 15 min via M9       Carlow Castle
140km 1 hour 30 min via M9       Kilkenny Castle
140km 1 hour 30 min via M9       St. Canice's Cathedral
150km 1 hour 45 min via M9       Jerpoint Abbey
200km 2 hours via M9                Rock of Cashel

To the West
 40km 40 min via M50               Castletown House
 44km 50 min via M50              Russborough House

To the North
   3km 6 min                            Martello (James Joyce) Tower
 14km 35 min via R118             Dublin
 65km 1 hour via M1                 Newgrange
 69km 1 hour via M1                 Mellifont Abbey

To the Northwest
  70km 1 hour via M50               Trim Castle
  90km 1 hour 15 min via M50    Kells
106km 1 hour 15 min via M3      Loughcrew Cairns


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 2, 2017)

We stayed at Fitzpatrick Family Castle several years ago and loved it. You can buy a multi-day Pass and use the light rail into Dublin. We did the Hop-on-Hop--off to get a feel for Dublin. They use to have a very good Sunday Brunch in the Castle. We were a few minutes early for the Brunch at got a walk through with the Chef. If you like woven goods then Avoca is a nice place to visit. You can spend days and days in Dublin. Plus at least one day in just Dalkey.


----------



## melissy123 (Feb 10, 2017)

This is so great.  Thank you Conan.  Will definitely use this on our trip next year.  Wish someone would do the same for the Scottish Highlands, where I do have something matched up.  Now waiting for the Fitzpatrick Castle to match up.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 10, 2017)

Conan said:


> I'd overlooked this thread until now - - thanks for bringing it to life!
> 
> Great timing, since I'm putting together a plan for a visit this Fall.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the list; I haven't really started planning where I wanted to go, except Dublin and Waterford LOL.
I was thinking of taking a day trip down to Waterford to tour the crystal factory etc.
Does anyone recommend it?


----------



## Gracey (Feb 11, 2017)

If one doesn't have a car can you walk to the rail station from the Fitzpatrick?  Is there organized day tours you can take from there?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 12, 2017)

The staff at Fitzpatrick's are very helpful.  I suggest you contact them (info@FCHH.ie) with specific questions.
Here is website for Waterford: https://www.waterfordvisitorcentre.com/. We've not toured there but did enjoy the Swaroski factory tour in Austria.  You might combine a day trip to Waterford with Kilkenny.
I believe that organized day tours depart from Dublin, unless you book a private tour that can pick up/return to Fitzpatrick's


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 12, 2017)

We both walked to the Lighthouse Rail and drove. The walk ba c know up the hill can be a challenge for anyone with Mobility issues. Parking near the Station can be a challenge. We only took one tour and it picked us up at Fitzpatrick.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 13, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> The staff at Fitzpatrick's are very helpful.  I suggest you contact them (info@FCHH.ie) with specific questions.
> Here is website for Waterford: https://www.waterfordvisitorcentre.com/. We've not toured there but did enjoy the Swaroski factory tour in Austria.  You might combine a day trip to Waterford with Kilkenny.
> I believe that organized day tours depart from Dublin, unless you book a private tour that can pick up/return to Fitzpatrick's



Thanks for the info. Looking at website, I do want to go to Waterford for the tour.
DH rolls his eyes  LOL, cause he knows I'll want to get their 'breakable' stuff for him to hand carry back to the states.


----------



## silentg (Feb 14, 2017)

They will ship it home that is what we did.


----------



## silentg (Feb 14, 2017)

My week is available for rent this year Week 23 Corrib2 June 10-17. The resort is handling the rental
Fitzpatrickscastleholidayhomes.
Silentg


----------



## Gracey (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 14, 2017)

When buying Waterford double check and make sure it is Waterford made in Ireland and not Eastern Europe. Several years ago Waterfird went into Receivership (Bankruptcy in the USA). A group of Investors primarily from New York bought the name and formula for the chrystal. They move the primary manufactoring to Eastern Europe. Some of the manufactoring has mover back to Waterford Ireland.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 16, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> When buying Waterford double check and make sure it is Waterford made in Ireland and not Eastern Europe. Several years ago Waterfird went into Receivership (Bankruptcy in the USA). A group of Investors primarily from New York bought the name and formula for the chrystal. They move the primary manufactoring to Eastern Europe. Some of the manufactoring has mover back to Waterford Ireland.



Thanks, did not know this...


----------

